# Nvidia Treiberprobleme mit Win7 (Bluescreen)



## simaX (20. September 2009)

Moin,
seit ich Windows 7 64 (RC) auf meinem Rechner habe, kann ich keine Nvidia Treiber mehr installieren die über der Version 185.85 sind. Während der Installation bekomme ich meistens einen Bluescreen und wenn nicht da, dann beim win7 startup. DriverCleaner  hab ich immer benutzt, wenn ich den Treiber dann im abgesichterten Modus wieder deinstalliert hab. Bei Windows Vista 64 hatte ich das Problem nicht. Woran kann das liegen?
Ich verzweifle noch, ich habe keine Ahnung warum das bei Win7 (RC) nicht funktioniert.

Mein System:
Core2Quad 9950
8gb ram
msi gtx 260
win 7 64 (rc)

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, vielen Dank im Vorraus.

MfG
Daniel


----------



## highspeedpingu (20. September 2009)

Ich hab´das gleiche Problem...
Bis jetzt hab´ ich noch keinen Treiber gefunden der geht. (Win7 64bit)


----------



## ghostadmin (20. September 2009)

Also irgendwas müsst ihr falsch machen.
Ich hatte unter Win 7 noch nie Probs mit den nV Treibern. In der Beta nicht im RC nicht und im RTM auch nicht^^


----------



## simaX (20. September 2009)

Naja ich denke nicht, dass ich was falsch mache. Habe schon alles mögliche ausprobiert, 185.85 und drunter geht, aber ab 186.18 is schluss.

edit:
@highspeedpingu:
naja es kommt auch darauf an was du für ne graka hast, es hat offensichtlich ja auch nich jeder das prob sonst hätte mir google gleich weitergeholfen 

edit2:
hab jez windows 7 proffesional (vollversion) un immernoch dasselbe problem.


----------



## Gameplayer56 (21. September 2009)

nun ja, die Grafikkarte dürfte ja wohl egal sein, vorausgesetzt sie funzt...
ich würde erst mal den Ram genauer testen, am win 7 liegt es nicht.


----------



## simaX (25. September 2009)

Gameplayer56 schrieb:


> nun ja, die Grafikkarte dürfte ja wohl egal sein, vorausgesetzt sie funzt...
> ich würde erst mal den Ram genauer testen, am win 7 liegt es nicht.



naja ich schließe hardwareprobleme eigentlich aus, da auf vista 64 alles funktionierte...


----------



## Darth (6. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

ich kenne das Problem auch. Es liegt irgendwie an den Grafiktreibern oder an einem Teil vom OS der mit 3D zu tun hat.
Denn wenn ich den PC Stundenlang auf dem Desktop,, in Office etc nutze passiert nichts, starte ich dann ein Spiel mit 3D hauts mich spätestens nach 30 Minuten mit Bluescreen raus.
Das seltsame dabei ist, die Meldung ist immer eine andere, allerdings auf 3 Meldungen beschränkt die sich halt abwechseln.

Zuerst dachte ich, es läge an defektem Speicher oder am Bios-Update was kurz vorher gemacht wurde, aber die Bluescreen waren auch schon vorher da. Daher mal die Freunde von Google gefragt... auch nichts brauchbares... zu divers und verschieden die Meldungen...

In der Ereignisanzeige werden auch Meldungen angezeigt, aber da findet man selbst keine brauchbaren Hinweise oder Tipps nach diversen Google-Suchen.

Heute Abend gibts einen neuen Treiber 191.xx für meinen PC, mal sehen ob sich danach etwas tut...


----------



## drachenorden (6. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht liegt es auch eher an der RC?
- die hinterließ bei mir eine zwiespältigen Eindruck, alles lief schleppender als unter Vista.

Mit der finalen Windows 7 habe ich die Probleme nicht mehr; der aktuellste ForceWare-Treiber 191.07 installiert - läuft ohne Probleme; zwar hatte er anfangs beim Aufspielenn etwas gezickt (... keine Änderung durchgeführt ...), aber nochmal sauber deinstalliert, DriverCleaner drüberlaufen lassen und die restlichen Nvidia-Einträge in der Registry manuell gelöscht - temporäre Dateien bereinigt, dann lief es.

Seither läuft auch der neue Treiber anstandslos und stabil.

MfG.


----------



## Lexx (6. Oktober 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Also irgendwas müsst ihr falsch machen.
> Ich hatte unter Win 7 noch nie Probs mit den nV Treibern. In der Beta nicht im RC nicht und im RTM auch nicht^^


ich auch nicht.. 
und mein win7 ist schon ziemlich verpfuscht (absichtlich wegen  "belastungstest")
erst gestern hab ich den 191.07er eingespielt..

wenn ihr nix falsch macht, dann passt euer windows nicht mehr.. 
um nicht zu sagen, dann habt ihr was falsch gemacht..



> Vielleicht liegt es auch eher an der RC?


klingt plausibel..


----------



## simaX (6. Oktober 2009)

naja wie gesagt, ich komm garnicht soweit den treiber installieren zu können, da er mit nem bluescreen dabei abstürzt un wenn nich während installation, dann bei jedem systemstart.
hab keinen rc mehr sondern pro vollversion un direkt nach der frischen installation den aktuellen nvdia treiber draufmachen wollen aber geht leider genauso nicht.
auf vista 64 gings, aber auf win7 will er keinen treiber über 186.86 annehmen.


----------



## drachenorden (6. Oktober 2009)

*@simaX*
Und wie sieht es mit der übrigen Konfiguration aus?
- der alte Grafikkartentreiber wurde korrekt deinstalliert und Reste entfernt (z. B. DriverCleaner etc)?


----------



## tripod (6. Oktober 2009)

"problem" hatte ich gerade eben auch mit dem aktuellen 191.07,
der ging mal gar nicht, zwar kein bluescreen, aber egal wie oft installiert/wieder deinstalliert/wieder neu drauf mir wurd nie ein installierter treiber angezeigt.
auch konnte ich nie die temperatur auslesen(hat sicher direkt mit dem nicht vorhandenen treiber zu tun)
ich hab nun wieder den 190.62 drauf, der hat anstandslos wieder funktioniert

os: win7 64bit


----------



## drachenorden (6. Oktober 2009)

*@tripod*
Hatte ich auch, wie schon beschrieben, ließ sich aber folgendermaßen lösen:

bisherigen Treiber komplett deinstallieren (Systemsteuerung/Programme)
auch PhysX/3D-Stereokopie-Treiber etc. nicht vergessen
mit DriverCleaner säubern ("Nvidia")
manuell die Registry gesäubert: *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE > NVIDIA* komplett gelöscht (nur zu empfehlen, wenn ausschließlich eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte im System werkelt und keine weiteren Nvidia-Treiber mit im Spiel sind, wie Chipsatz etc.)
ggf. CCleaner oder Auslogics RegistryCleaner anwenden
temporäre Dateien löschen, gerade bei versuchten Treiberinstallation werden genügend Dateien vorübergehend gespeichert (ggf. mit Tools wie TuneUp bereinigen)
Neustart
Treiber 191.07 installieren, müßte laufen


----------



## Shady (6. Oktober 2009)

@Die mit BSOD: Habt ihr den 191.07 schon getestet? Hatte unter Vista mit den 186ern exakt die gleichen Probleme. Erst der 191.03er ging wieder... Den neuen WHQL hab ich noch nich getestet. Noch keine Zeit...


----------



## Darth (7. Oktober 2009)

Hab gestern installiert und werde erst heute Abend damit mal ne Runde Spielen...
Bericht folgt, vorgehen beim neuinstallieren der Treiber wie oben beschrieben


----------



## DarkMo (7. Oktober 2009)

ich hab zwar ne radeon (4870) un somit den catalyst, aber auch nur probleme unter win7. bei mir isses zwar kein bluescreen, aber der treiber schmiert regelmäßig ab. teilweise kann ich stundenlang ohne ein probelm zocken, manchmal isses selbst aufm desktop nich möglich was zu machen, weil der treiber laufend abschmiert. an nem verfummelten win kanns ned liegen, da ich das mittlerweile zum 3. mal neu installiert hab und es mit der rc und der prof das selbe is. hardware is aber auch ok - in xp funzt alles wie immer und wunderbar.

ich weis einfach nich, was es sein soll. ich hab sone studentenversion (mdsn/aa oder wie sichs schimpft), liegts vllt daran? oder habt ihr anderen alle "normale"? *g*


----------



## tripod (7. Oktober 2009)

@drachenorden

werd ich am wochenende mal testen, danke!


----------



## drachenorden (7. Oktober 2009)

*@tripod*
Bitte, und das Ergebnis bitte nicht vergessen mitzuteilen 

*@DarkMo*
Sofern es sich um eine finale Version handelt, dürfte es an der Windows-7-Version nicht liegen; welches Board hast Du denn? Und x86 oder x64?

MfG.


----------



## DarkMo (8. Oktober 2009)

system habsch in meinem profil da verewigt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/39186-darkmo.html

is nich die rc version, mittlerweile die professional (hatte anfangs die rc, aber da wars der selbe schmarrn). witzigerweise crasht der treiber scheinbar teilweise schon beim anmelde screen. also scheinbar, weil die meldung natürlich nich angezeigt wird (is ja noch im anmelde screen eben) aber der "effekt" is der selbe (bild freezt für aar secs, wird schwarz un weiter gehts).

manchmal kams mir vor, wie wenn es bevorzugt bei belastungsspitzen der cpu auftritt (ich starte nen programm oder mach nen explorerfenster auf, sowas halt), aber mittlerweile passierts auch einfach mal so. is sehr seltsam :/


----------



## Darth (8. Oktober 2009)

Also gestern gabs keine Probleme.
Knapp eine Stunde gespielt (NfS:Shift und Sins) und keine Probleme. Werde aber heute Abend mal länger Zocken, mal sehen...

Treiber sind Catalyst 9.9 und ForceWare 191.07


----------



## DarkMo (8. Oktober 2009)

bin grad auf die glorreiche idee gekommen, mal in der ereignisanzeige zu wühlen und stieß auch promt auf folgende meldung: "Der Anzeigetreiber "atikmdag" reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt."

sow, also google angeschmissen und suchen lassen und mir mal das chip forum gegönnt. zig leute die die selben probleme haben. ein post hatte auch ne pfiffige lösung dabei ( Probleme mit anzeigetreiber - Forum - CHIP Online )


> The issue is generally not caused by the graphics driver. It is caused by hardware or system issues. The most common causes for this issue include:
> 
> ■Insufficient Power
> ■Bad Memory Modules
> ...


dann mal stück für stück:
- punkt 1 isses ned, da unter xp alles reibungslos läuft, ausserdem tritt das phänomen sporadisch auf und hat nix mit systembelastung zu tun.

- punkt 2 isses ned, naja selbsterklärend ^^

- punkt 3 nuja, unter xp läufts eben auch, aber hier könntens treiber sein. aber ob mit nem blanken system oder mit dem jetzigen mit aktuellen treibern sofern für win7 x64 möglich isses das selbe. gut, einer bei chip meinte, das es bei ihm ohne catalyst ging un mit gabs probs. das weis ich jetz leider ned mehr genau. weis nur, das das auch beim frisch aufgesetzten system sehr schnell kam.

- punkt 4 kanns au ned sein, da es wie gesagt selbst im desktop betrieb (laut rivatuner hat die graka da 50-52° - 4870) und sogar letztens beim anmeldescreen passierte. und mit dem rivatuner anzeige ding da hab ich in games auch maximal 63°. aber ich kann diesen punkt (der da immer gleich die erste lösung war ^^) zumindest gut nachvollziehen, da ich das symptom noch gut vom rechner meiner freundin kenne, als der graka lüfter einen qualvollen tod starb ^^

- punkt 5 wie 1 und 3

fazit: *piep* *schimpf* *zeter*


----------



## Darth (9. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

also gestern hats dann wieder zugeschlagen.
Stundenlang normal am PC gearbeitet, nichts...
Nur ein paar Minuten CoD angespielt... schon kam der Bluescreen.

Das komische ist, dass bei der Meldung IRQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL zwar die 4 Parameter erscheinen, aber kein Hinweis über die Treiberdatei oder dergleichen.
In der Ereignisanzeige steht auch nicht viel, nur dass der PC unerwartet heruntergefahren wurde.

Wie kann ich eigentlich das Mini-Speicherabbild das immer erstellt wird debuggen bzw analysieren, um damit auf Fehlersuche zu gehen?
Mich würde zB die Speicheradresse interessieren auf die der Zugriff nicht klappte, eventuell kann ich darüber ja den Treiber finden der da ein Problem bereitet...


----------



## drachenorden (9. Oktober 2009)

*@Darth*
Schon mal BlueScreenView ausprobiert? IRQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL deutet tatsächlich auf ein Treiberproblem hin - evtl. mal die laufenden Hintergrundprogramme überprüfen und nur das Notigste mitladen ... MfG.


----------



## Darth (9. Oktober 2009)

Hey Drachenorden,

sowas hilft doch enorm bei der Analyse. Besten dank


----------



## drachenorden (9. Oktober 2009)

Na, bitte, gern geschehen - ach ja, solltest Du ein Eingabegerät & dazugehörige Software von Logitech installiert haben (SetPoint etc.) > die Tools mal testweise deinstallieren, wirkt manchmal Wunder


----------



## Darth (9. Oktober 2009)

Bisher habe ich eigentlich keine Zusatzsoftware installieren müssen, da Windows alle Geräte selber gefunden hat.
Auch die Treiber habe ich, bis auf Grafik, mainboard und Sound (Realtek) so gelassen wie Windows diese 'gefunden' und eingerichtet hat.
Ich hoffe mal im Speicherabbild etwas zu finden das mich auf die richtige Fährte führt.


----------



## Darth (9. Oktober 2009)

Sodele, habe mit dem Tool mal geschaut und siehe da: Der Realtek Netzwerktreiber ist mit im Bunde. Habe mir jetzt die neuesten Treiber für Win 7 installiert... ne Runde NfS:Shift hat gut geklappt.
Danach dann in ArmA II eine Runde versucht... PC bootet neu, dieses mal ohne BSoD...

In der Ereignisanzeige finde ich einen Fehler bei der sysdatei: SSHDRV65.sys



> Aufgrund der Inkompatibilität mit diesem System wurde \??\C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\SSHDRV65.sys nicht geladen. Wenden Sie sich an den Softwarehersteller, um eine kompatible Version des Treibers zu erhalten.



Aber bei Google finde ich nichts zu dieser Datei, einige Seiten sagen dass die Herkunft unbekannt sei... na doll


----------



## drachenorden (9. Oktober 2009)

Schau mal bei den Diensten (Verwaltung) > dort ist sicher eine Verbindung herzustellen, wahrscheinlich hat es mit einem installierten Spiel/Kopierschutz (ProtectCD) zu tun. 

Ergänzend mal einen Virenscan (Tiefenscan), auch mit speziellen Anti-Malwaretools, drüberlaufen lassen. 

MfG.


----------



## DarkMo (9. Oktober 2009)

muh ausm xp ^^ wollt eben mal die dolle risen demo testen (noch im win7) - installiert, gestartet, bluescreen xD will wissen was das fürn ack is :/ unter xp das selbe mit vollen details und 0 problemo :/


----------



## Darth (11. Oktober 2009)

drachenorden schrieb:


> Schau mal bei den Diensten (Verwaltung) > dort ist sicher eine Verbindung herzustellen, wahrscheinlich hat es mit einem installierten Spiel/Kopierschutz (ProtectCD) zu tun.
> 
> Ergänzend mal einen Virenscan (Tiefenscan), auch mit speziellen Anti-Malwaretools, drüberlaufen lassen.
> 
> MfG.



Also so wie es aussieht lag es zum einen an einem Realteck-Treiber (den Windows selber dabei hatte!) und zum anderen an besagter Sys-Datei
Diese habe ich jetzt mal umbenannt und bisher tut sich nix mehr, keine Probleme.
Unter Diensten etc habe ich auch nichts über Kopierschutz etc ausser Punkbuster gefunden.

Bleibt immer noch offen, woher diese Datei stammt.


----------



## DarkMo (11. Oktober 2009)

welche wars denn? bei mir hat er sich über die dxgkrnl.sys aufgeregt (auch noch mal danke zum bsod-viewer ^^) und ansonsten steht in der ereignisanzeige immer was von "Der Anzeigetreiber "atikmdag" reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt." (das is das, wenn der bildschirm freezt, schwarz wird und der treiber neustartet). eventid 4101... aber warum er anbraucht steht ned dabei.

jow, und der bluescreen bei risen (demo) wurde wie gesagt von der dxgkrnl.sys ausgelöst und weiter als betroffen stehen die atikmdag.sys (jaja ^^) und die dxgmms1.sys drin. dx9 (aud09 redist) hab ich schon mal neu installiert gehabt, bei nfs shift (demo) liefs ne halbe strecke rund und dann wieder bildflackern, aber kein treiber abrauchen oder bluescreen, nur die meldung von win7, das die demo nimmer will.

ahja: Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: ntdll.dll, Version: 6.1.7600.16385... is die demo vllt 32bit und beisst sich mit den 64?


----------



## Darth (11. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir war es der Treiber der Realteck-Netzwerkkarte vom Mainboard.
Ich habe die aktuelleren Treiber von Realteck direkt genommen und seitdem ist in dem Bereich ruhe


----------



## tripod (14. Oktober 2009)

ich reiche mal noch meine "lösung" nach:

getan hab ich nichts, jedoch heute beim "windows-update" kam ein optionales für meine graka,
und siehe da... ich hab nun 191.07 drauf


----------



## DarkMo (15. Oktober 2009)

hmm, nen update gabs bei mich auch und beim wieder booten stand noch was da von wegen einrichten un registry bla. na ma guggn.


----------



## tripod (15. Oktober 2009)

weitere info:

habe gerade windows 7(64bit system builder) neu installiert,
diesmal hab ich ganz drauf verzichtet mir einen treiber von nvidia zu holen.

auch wieder nur per "windows-update", unter systemsteuerung hab ich "nvidia control panel"
welches mir wiederum anzeigt, dass ich die 191.07 habe, somit werd ich in zukunft drauf
verzichten mir das teil bei nvidia zu holen, wenns so eigl viel schöner und vor allem praktischer geht

eine meldung "einrichten registry..." hatte ich allerdings bis jetz noch nie...


----------



## Spielereins (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe auch die hier beschriebenen Probleme. Habe jetzt einige Original Nvidia Treiber getestet und jeder macht entweder Grafikfehler oder Bluescreens. Nur mit dem von Windows7 mitgelieferten Treiber für die GTX260 läuft das System komischerweise Stabil und ohne Probleme. Daher scheint es bei mir am Treiber zu liegen. Habe immer ATI karten gehabt, zuletzt HD4870 und nie Probleme. Da will man mal die angeblich so guten Nvidia karten testen und hat nur noch Treiberprobleme. Nvidia nein danke.


----------

